# ScareLA or Bats Day?



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Greetings everyone! I plan being a vendor at a haunt related convention in the next couple of years. Both ScareLA and Bats Day (the Black Market) sound appealing to me, mainly because they are closest to where I live. Does anyone have any experience with either one of these? Or does anyone have a haunt convention recommendation that is only a couple states away from Utah? Thanks!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

You just missed the West Coast Haunters Convention. A new one this year is Midsummee Scream, just a week before ScareLA. Maybe you can stay over and do both?


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll have to look into that one. Thank you for the recommendation!


----------

